# my grandmother just knocked my skin



## scrapbookromance (Nov 5, 2005)

so, to me, its real bad when my grandmother comes up to me with Proactiv written on a paper with the infomercial number and tells me to get it because my skin looks like crap. 

so I just got over being sick, been really stressed lately, and my period - yes, my face isn't at its best. but is Proactiv realy all its cracked up to be? I've searched on here already and I hear so many different opinions.

the battle with acne for me is neverending, although I'm lucky to only have it mildly but when I breakout its pretty bad. whoever has the magic solution... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





any tips, tricks, products, voodoo - something! I dont know what else to do


----------



## succubus (Nov 5, 2005)

Proactiv all the way


----------



## so_siqqq (Nov 5, 2005)

I find using cleanser, toner, moisturizer, benzoyl peroxide gel or cream(like Oxy), and suncreen has helped my skin out alot. Removing all of my makeup before I wash my face makes a difference too. 

The best cleanser I've used so far is DDF's Blemish Foaming Cleanser. It cleans really well without drying skin out and hasn't made my face more oily. I also really like there 10% Glycolic Toner. 

Using a benzoyl peroxide cream everynight really helps to treat and prevent breakouts too. I use Oxy and it's the best I've tried so far and it's not that expensive either.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 5, 2005)

I love proactiv!!! The U.S. kind, not the crap here in Europe.
But since being in Europe I have had to find something else. 
My soulution, Cetaphil cleaner and Mary Kay step 1 from the 
microdermabrasion set. It's not proactiv but it works great!!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 5, 2005)

anything with benzoyl peroxide i.e. proactiv or acne free!  I try to stay away from Salicylic acid- it sucks for me!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_anything with benzoyl peroxide i.e. proactiv or acne free!  I try to stay away from Salicylic acid- it sucks for me!_

 
Same here. I just makes the pimple worse for me. It's like it makes it "squishier" or something. 
I also use Persa-gel from Clean and Clear as a spot treatment at night.


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 5, 2005)

Second the recs for DDF.  The Blemish Foaming Cleanser is amazing and the Glycolic Tonic 10% saved my skin.


----------



## sigwing (Nov 5, 2005)

Benz. peroxide, salicylic acid and esp. anything with that retinol stuff in it really hurts my face.

If you drink a lot of milk, eat a lot of ice cream, yogurt or whatever dairy products, I'd also recommend cutting way back on that.  I'd had a lady comment to me that her 2 sons who were dermatologists had told her that causes huge problems, and since that time, years ago, I've noticed a connection in myself.  Also, pop a vitamin A capsule here & there...just don't overdose on it.  It's great for your skin.


----------



## CreaMoon (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been using Unblemish by Rodan and Fields and it has help my skin but I still get breakouts.  

For ppl who use DDF's Blemish Foaming Cleanser>  do u get any breakouts at all anymore?  How long have u been using it?  thanks.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 5, 2005)

i used proactiv for a while. you see results quickly with it, but it doesnt nearly do the wonders the informercial leads you to believe it does. 

i don't know, maybe it's just beause i have really oily skin. but for me, it did reduce zits, btu it did nothing for colouration or small blemishes.


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CreaMoon* 
_I've been using Unblemish by Rodan and Fields and it has help my skin but I still get breakouts.  

For ppl who use DDF's Blemish Foaming Cleanser>  do u get any breakouts at all anymore?  How long have u been using it?  thanks._

 

For me, it's not the cleanser, but the toner that prevents me from having breakouts.  When I'm super good about my skincare regimen, I have no breakouts at all.  But when I slack off I get one or two, but nothing major like before.  The Blemish Foaming Cleanser is great, but the toner is the miracle product.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 5, 2005)

ProActiv made me break out so bad. My skin was broken out enough to begin with when I bought it, but by the second shipment my acne had doubled. I now use Neutrogenas Oil Free Acne Wash, Witch Hazel and Nelons Acne Gel and Tea Tree Cream. The only thing to have worked for me.


----------



## kcrae (Nov 5, 2005)

*I've tried everything*

I swear by www.skintactix.com, order the package that applies to your skin condition-(mild, moderate acne, etc.)  you get cleanser face lotion, etc in the package and it will last you two months. If you add up the cost of a good cleanser, toner, lotion it will be the same (give or take a few bucks) as one of the packages.   I "stumbled" upon this searching around on the internet and I've used proactiv which didn't solve the problem.  I've also taken oral and topical prescriptions from the derm and no luck.  This is the only product I have had success with.  However, if you read the website you can see why- they aren't like typical treatments which just treat the pimple.  The products combat the underlying issues which cause the pimple as well, you'll have to read the website to understand.  They also reccomend cutting back on sugar and wheat, taking a zinc supplement as well.  Also, they recommend using the product twice a day, and I get best results when I am not lazy and do just that.


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 5, 2005)

Philosophy's purity made simple cleanser has worked wonders for my skin, I've went from major breakouts monthly to maybe two zits during PMS time.  For me that is a miracle- I can't believe one cleanser could make such a difference in my skin.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I now use Neutrogenas Oil Free Acne Wash, Witch Hazel and Nelons Acne Gel and Tea Tree Cream. The only thing to have worked for me._

 
I too use Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash, but I had small results when I first started it and now it doesn't do what it used to.

whats a toner and what does it do?


----------



## Jaim (Nov 7, 2005)

ProActiv works for me, but I have mega dry skin!


----------



## so_siqqq (Nov 8, 2005)

As sunwater83 said using the toner really helps because it ensures that the face is really clean. The cleanser has helped to control breakouts for me too. 

As for the person who said to cut back on dairy products that isn't necessarily true for everyone. Different foods trigger breakouts for everyone. For some people it's spicy food and for some maybe dairy. The best way to deal with breakouts is just to really find products that work with your skin and stick with that regimen daily and you'll most def. see results in a few weeks.


----------



## jeanna (Nov 9, 2005)

Proactiv made my skin worse, especially the last step (the "acne killer"!) - It didn't do anything for my acne and I developed tons of tiny bumps all over my face. I've recently started seeing a dermatologist and she put me on the following regimen, which is pretty easy to adhere to, and is very similar to the Proactiv routine:

1) Gentle cleansing, twice a day - mild cleansers/soaps like Dove or Cetaphil. (I use Cetaphil)

2) After cleansing, wait 5-15 mins. before applying moisturizer. I use Cetaphil daily facial moisturizing lotion, which also contains an SPF 15.

3) At night, apply benzoyl peroxide cream or gel all over the face, and not just where you break out. This helps to treat current breakouts and prevent future ones. If you have super dry skin or find that benzoyl peroxide is too drying or stings when you first try it, keep it on for about 2 hrs the first few nights, then work your way up to 4 hrs, etc. up until you are able to tolerate it to keep it on the whole night. I am using a gel that is available only by prescription. (You can also do this in the morning, if your skin can tolerate it)

She also told me not to take long, hot showers anymore because that causes the skin to overproduce bad oils or something like that. She said that showers should be warm and about 5-15 minutes long. Even though I can't remember the exact reason this was supposedly bad for your skin, I admit that it has helped to improve the look and texture of my skin. 

In terms of the cleansers and moisturizers, she did not give specific recommendations. Cetaphil and Dove were some of the suggestions, but it's all a matter of preference, and you are not limited to only that list of products. As long as the products state that they are non-comedogenic, non-acnegenic or non-pore-clogging they should be gentle and safe to use. I also asked her about using MAC foundations/powders and she said that they were ok to use and shouldn't clog pores.

Prior to seeking the help of a dermatologist, I found this website: http://www.acne.org/ It is a site that a guy started to tell people about the regimen that cleared his skin. Again, it is very close to the regimen that I described above as well as the Proactiv routine. 

Believe me, I understand your situation, so I hope this helps you in some way


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scrapbookromance* 
_I too use Neutrogena Oil Free Acne Wash, but I had small results when I first started it and now it doesn't do what it used to.

whats a toner and what does it do?_

 
gets rid of excess dirt and make-up and evens skin tone.


----------



## SingleWinged (Nov 12, 2005)

I have to agree with Joanna about gentle cleansers. Certain cleansers boast high content of acne fighters but honestly, the average person massages the face with cleanser for roughly 15-30 seconds. So it doesn't stay on the skin long enough at all to actually do anything.

With that said, my cleanser of choice is Dove's sensitive skin bar. It cleanses the skin thoroughly yet provides enough moisture with the help of some great anti-bacterial/inflammatory essential oils. I've got very acne-prone, oily skin and it doesn't break me out ONE bit! This along with Avene Diacneal at night has made my skin sooo clear =) When I do get a pimple, I dab some benzoyl peroxide spot treatment on it, like Clearasil Ultra (this is VERY drying) overnight.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I use a Glycolic Acid Cleanser and toner twice a day, Cetaphil spf lotion every day, and Differin gel every night.  That pretty much drop kicks my acne problem...


----------



## scrapbookromance (Nov 20, 2005)

wow, I've gotten tons of different responses!! it sounds like there isn't just one answer, and its all a matter of preference and what works for you. I guess I have to consider factors and find things that will help me and my concerns with my skin.

Thanks for all the imput! I've heard some different brands that I've never looked into before and hopefully I'll find a good combination now with all this new knowledge!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 20, 2005)

PRO ACTIVE all the way i been using it for years and I only have one or two lil pimples on my face and thats only when im on my period heh.


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 21, 2005)

proactiv burned the hell out of my skin! i've got very oily skin and when i started using it, it was peeling like a sunburn on crack the next day.

right now, i use dermalogica cleanser and spot treatment.  it's quite a bit on the pricey side, though.  my skin is clear and it's probably that and getting older that i have to thank for it.  i'm 26 now and my acne came to a disgusting peak at 21-22.


----------

